# Dawes Double Edge Tandem - Thoughts?



## cosmicbike (30 Apr 2018)

It seems like I may be convincing my good lady that a tandem would be a good idea. My daughter is already on board. I'm looking at this as a possibility, a Dawes Double Edge.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Do...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Does anybody have experience of them?

Thanks


----------



## User10119 (30 Apr 2018)

No thoughts about the Dawes, but our tandem was and still is the best thing we ever bought


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2018)

Do it!


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2018)

Go for it and enjoy it


----------



## gravelbasher (3 May 2018)

View attachment 407223
View attachment 407222
Nice bike but....
Looks to be an older model. I bought my Double Edge nine years ago and even then it came with front and rear disc brakes as standard. Disc brakes are a great plus for tandems, no hot rims so no tyre blow outs and quicker cooling than with normal rim brakes.
Check the frame size. Double Edge comes in two sizes, 19/15 inch seat tubes and 21/17 inch seat tubes. I am 1,80m. tall and have the 21/17 tandem which fits me perfectly. The general rule is that the 21/17 is for people taller than 1,70m.
Having said this with Dawes you get a good bike for a sensible price.
If you can live with the brakes then it´s a good buy.
Here´s a Picture of my Double Edge.
View attachment 407222


----------

